# Round up damage?



## TreeAce (Jun 12, 2011)

Does this look like it was caused by Round Up being sprayed at base of tree? HO used a "fair" amount about two weeks ago. And again a couple days ago. This is a "cucumber" tree? A type of Magnolia? There is also a Jap maple, with green leaves, that has some fresh growth on the tips but the other leaves are curling up..all dry and brittle, There has been NO shortage of water around here. The over all layout of the yard has proper drainage. Round up was sprayed under Jap maple also. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## spidermonkey17 (Jun 12, 2011)

tough to tell, is it just on one side of the tree's or all around. I would think that a little round up around the base of the tree would not cause that much damage. Curious if when he was spraying if it did not drift but then again it would be in one side not the whole tree. But i have seen crazier things when you give HO round up and they go to town with it.


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 12, 2011)

It was pretty much here n there all over. The tree isnt very big. Prolly 8 or 9 feet tall. Maybe 3 or 4 inch diameter.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 14, 2011)

I recently sprayed round up around the base of my lemon tree. Shortly after, all the flowers fell off and the leaves looked a lot like yours in the photos, some turning all yellow.
I denied to my wife it was the round up, but I'm really not sure. I was carefull about over spay. Could it effects the tree from surface roots. 
I flushed the area with a long deep soaking and the tree has recovered, but I lost all the buds on one side.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there any green tissue or new growth near the base?
Weedwhacker damage?

Did the guy have some other residual chem in the sprayer maybe?

Ouch!!


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 14, 2011)

> TreeAce ~ Does this look like it was caused by Round Up being sprayed at base of tree? *HO used a "fair" amount *about two weeks ago.



Considering the amount used, it more than likely is slightly poisoned. Generally, base spraying doesn't affect the tree, but in the case of concentrated spraying around exposed roots, and green shoots , some damage could occur.


----------



## zopi (Jun 14, 2011)

Could be roundup...glyphosphate salts are pretty rough...primarily a foliar herbicide tho' 

Best method (aside from not using it) under trees or around other plants you do not want killed...apply in dilute solution according to the label, but applied by damp sponge directly to the foliage you want gone..used to be we would apply it directly over crops to johnson grass that was taller than the crop, by using a wick bar...no crop damage. 

I am not one of the tree gods here, but I have seen similar damage in relatives of the magnolia done by parasites....take a variety of the damaged leaves to your local ag extension office and ask the forester...those guys are pretty helpful, and can teach you alot.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jun 14, 2011)

I would say no it is not round up

round up will make the new growth leafs curl and be twisted up around the edges.

got a picture of any new leaves since the round up was sprayed?


----------



## gwiley (Jun 14, 2011)

Roundup and it's cousins are so nasty that I try to avoid them whenever possible.

I have been using a propane torch to handle weeds on our gravel paths and beds - Northern Tool $30. My wife leaves the house when she hears the roar of the flame thrower, but it works beautifully - no leftover brown crap either. The weeds get vaporized.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 14, 2011)

Here in green country the foliage grows rapidly during the spring and fall. Fence rows between me and neighbors are usually unattended and before long the trees are growing up in them.
I began spraying the tree foliage with Round-Up twice a year. It kills, persimmon, oak, elm, hickory, hackberry, cedar, honey locust, well you name it, it'll kill them dead eventually, and it causes them to decay quickly too. The main drawback is that I've never had goat-head stickers grow on my place untill I began using this stuff. Now, just about every where I kill the weeds along the road ditches and fence rows, these stickers will appear the next spring.


----------



## Neem (Jun 14, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> This is a "cucumber" tree? A type of Magnolia?



That is not a cucumber tree. It's a Magnolia grandiflora.


----------

